# Ryobi p325 16 gauge straight finish nailer review



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

Picked up a new P325 finish nailer the other day, only just released and hard to get. First impressions are really good had only a couple of jams, everything seems to work really well. 

Using the new 4.0ah batteries will nail all day long.

Not a contractor tool, but maybe good as a spare, or for the shed ?

Would you consider one of these, maybe for an apprentice?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53tSxAgv82k


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the brad nailer.


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

If its anything like the dewalt 18v nailer it should be pretty good. I personally don't buy ryobi anything, as their tools seem cheap /inferior to some of the higher priced competitors.

I could see it being good for a homeowner or diy'er

I would love for dewalt to come out with a 20v finish nailer soon. Why they came out with a framing 20v before a finish Is beyond me..


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought the brad nailer. it's kind of Mickey mouse but it can come in handy. if I just need a few nails here or there . Just grab and shoot vs carrying and hooking up the compressor etc. especially if I need to run up in a condo.


----------



## BMAC Const (Dec 25, 2013)

I've got the 18 gauge brad nailer and the crown stapler. I do a lot of flood restoration work in several downtown Calgary residential towers (cabinetry repairs and finish carpentry mostly). 

The brad nailer is great if the job is small as all materials and equipment must be removed from the building each day. I hang the belt hook thingy on the retention strap that is used to hold my Systainers on my Syscart which is a great way to transport everything I need up and down elevators, hallways and within the suites themselves.

It was a major PITA to previously drag a compressor, hoses and all my pneumatic nailers and 23 gauge for most jobs that were small. This has sped up my cycle times, especially with new 4 mAh battery. I still use my good pneumatics for some jobs. Yes, this unit is not commercial quality like my other tools but so far (6 months) it is still holding up. :thumbup:

Only issue is that occasionally the unit won't fire, it happens I suspect when the pressure setting has been set too high and I just need to turn the dial down and it starts working again.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

There are so many things wrong with this thread that I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

mako1 said:


> There are so many things wrong with this thread that I'm not even going to comment.


Entertain us, please.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well,since you asked.It's a Ryobi.I'm not going to rag on the brand but the OP said"I only had a couple of jambs"
The third poster said"I could see it being good for the home owner or DIY'er"
The next poster states "the unit will occasionally not fire"
I think they have made my point and I'll pass.
It may be a good bang for the buck tool but as a professional that uses the tools every day.That's not what I'm after.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

have one. its good when you just need to do a bit of trim since you don't need a compressor or hose. wouldn't use it on a big job.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

As long as it sets nails and doesn't jam often it'd be decent for little jobs.

My paslode 16 ga. really works well when I need it. But it sounds like a .22 going off inside a building. Have to warn everyone in the vicinity that I'm about to shoot a nail.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a lot of Ryobi battery tools. Got started by accident and with the Lion batteries have no problems.

To just say the Ryobi is bad because of the name is just snobbery.

I believe that with the consolidation of tool companies there is a lot of sharing between brands within corporate structure.
Yes, I have tried the Milwaukee cordless and while I like them they to me are not worth the difference in price.
I have the battery operated staple gun and will be buying the 16 gauge finish nailor shortly.
I have lots of air powered finish guns, but am tired of caring the compressor and hoses in and out of houses.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I would definitely NOT let an apprentice use a light duty tool like this. More like a seasoned vet that knows the proper use of tools. The apprentice gets the old beat-up heavy tools (or buys their own).


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

mgb said:


> As long as it sets nails and doesn't jam often it'd be decent for little jobs.
> 
> My paslode 16 ga. really works well when I need it. But it sounds like a .22 going off inside a building. Have to warn everyone in the vicinity that I'm about to shoot a nail.


the paslode gas canisters are a killer consumable. no gas for the ryobi, battery only.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

for whatever reason mine just stopped working the other day. battery is good no jam. it just stopped shooting. not sure if I can take it back. probably onlly shot less than1000 nails through it


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Take it back. HD will exchange it no questions.


----------

